# Programma per ritagliare velocemente le foto formato 10x15

## luigi.malago

Ciao a tutti,

in questi giorno tornato dalle vacanze ho una marea di foto fatte con la fotocamera digitale da far stampare..

ma come sapete per stamparle in formato 10x15 bisogna ritagliarle...

Che programma usate voi?

Io per adesso uso The Gimp ma mi trovo un po' scomodo... ci vorrebbe una funzionalità apposta per velocizzare al massimo l'operazione

Avete qualche suggerimento?

ciao,

Luigi

----------

## Ic3M4n

The Gimp.

----------

## PboY

un bel TIP di mouser penso faccia al caso tuo  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=292244

----------

## luigi.malago

Ciao,

ho guardato il tutorial che mi hai indicato. E' molto interessante, ma non fa al caso mio...

o meglio, imagemagick potrebbe essere una soluzione, ma non l'ho ancora provata, perché ho un modem e aspetto di andare da un amico con la dsl per scaricarlo...

il motivo per cui tu dicevo che il tutorial non fa al caso mio, è perché usa strumenti da console, mentre per il lavoro di ritagliare le foto che devo fare mi serve necessariamente vedere l'immagine per decidere in che punto ritagliarla...

per the gimp, non intendevo dire che non funziona a dovere, anzi! 

io certo non sono molto pratico nell'utilizzarlo, ma ho trovato un piccolo difetto per l'operazione di ritaglio che devo fare:

io procedo così, dimmi se e dove sbaglio:

1) seleziono una porzione di foto (mantenendo fisso il rate 10x15 come serve a me)

2) lancio il tool per il crop

3) dico di utilizzare la selezione per il crop

4) a questo punto posso spostare la selezione se mi accorgo che non è la parte di foto che voglio,

ma non posso allargare o diminuire la selezione mantenendo le proporzioni del rettangolo 10x15.

allo stesso modo una volta selezionata una parte di foto (punto 1) non posso allargare il rettangolo o spostarlo di selezione. Devo per forza fare un rettangolo nuovo, e non procedere per aggiustamenti come di solito è comodo fare.

I problemi della selezione vengono risolti quando passo al punto 4), ma il fatto di poter solo spostare la selezione e non allargarla senza mantenere le proporzioni e scomodo per l'uso che ne devo fare...

spero di essere stato chiaro...

Luigi

----------

## Xanio

scusa...ma forse fare il resize della foto e riportarlo in scala, non fai prima?

Eviteresti di eliminare porzioni di foto e poi le foto sono già rettangolari se le fai con una fotocamera digitale.

Io ho fatto un paio di scatti con la fotocamera di un amico, poi sono andato dal fotografo e lui me li ha stampate uguali a quelle che avevo fatte io, senza eliminare nessuna porzione di immagine, ma solo riducendone le dimensioni.

Se ho detto una fesseria chiedo venia, ma penso cmq che questo sia il modo corretto di procedere.

----------

## luigi.malago

Ciao!

il formato 10x15 cm che di solito stampo io, non ha le stesse proporzioni del formato che produce la mia fotocamera digitale.

il formato della fotocamera è proporzionale alle dimenzioni dello schermo di un pc... (4:3)

questo vuol dire che se metti a video una foto la vedi che riempie lo schermo senza lasciare spazi e senza distorsioni.

Se vuoi stampare una foto digitale 10x15, o te la ritagli eliminando una porzione di foto e hai il formato corretto,

o il fotografo lo fa per te in modo automatico e decide lui se tagliare in alto o in basso (a volte però tagliare in alto o in basso può fare la differenza se

la foto è pressa da vicino...) oppure ti lascia i bordini bianchi sui lati della foto...

ecco perché prima di portarle a stampare al centro commerciale dove vado io, me le passo una ad una per ritagliare i bordi...

non basta un resize, c'è da fare anche un crop.

Luigi

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 :Question:  ma te l'ha detto il fotografo di far tutto sto lavoro? io quando porto a far stampare le foto, metto tutte le foto sulla card, il fotografo se le carica sul PC e via. Il massimo che faccio io è ritoccarle prima se non mi convincono, tutto qui. Non è che stai facendo un lavoro assurdo pr nulla?

----------

## lavish

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  ma te l'ha detto il fotografo di far tutto sto lavoro? io quando porto a far stampare le foto, metto tutte le foto sulla card, il fotografo se le carica sul PC e via. Il massimo che faccio io è ritoccarle prima se non mi convincono, tutto qui. Non è che stai facendo un lavoro assurdo pr nulla?

 

Penso di no, vuole soltanto assicurarsi che il risultato sia esattamente come lui vuole, cosa che trovo corretta  :Wink: 

----------

## Xanio

E' vero una volta ho portato a stampare le foto da un fotografo qualsiasi ed oltre a dover mettere le foto su un cd  mi sono ritrovato foto con i bordi bianchi, mentre dove sono andato adesso mi è bastato portare la PenDrive e poi tutto perfetto.

----------

## luigi.malago

Ciao!

dove vado a portare le foto (un centro commerciale coop) c'è l'opzione per fare in modo che non vengano lasciati bordi bianchi.

la foto non viene deformata, semplicemente viene tagliato mezzo cm in alto e mezzo cm in basso.

Il fatto è che non in tutte le foto va bene tagliare mezzo cm in alto e mezzo cm in basso...

in certi casi è meglio tagliare solo in alto o solo in basso, per evitare di tagliare i piedi o la testa al soggetto....  :Confused: 

Ecco perché prima di portarle le croppo tutte...

prima lo facevo con PhotoShop, che quando lanci il comando crop, fa comparire una rettangolo sulla foto.

Tale rettangolo mantiente le proporizioni indicate (10x15 ad esempio...)

quello che faccio io è allargare il rettangolo al massimo per lo spazio che c'è nella foto.

e spostarlo su e già finché trovo la posizione che più mi aggrada e poi con un doppio click croppo e con Control+S salvo.

e vado abbastanza velocemente...

con the gimp non è così immediato (ho già descritto il processo nel messaggio prima)

con il primo messaggio chiedevo se qualcuno ha il mio stesso problema/esigenza e come ha fatto a risolverlo....   :Wink: 

Luigi

PS: se si stampano altri formati, non c'è bisogno di ritagliare le foto, perché sono già 4:3...

vedi qui

http://stampa-digitale.postami.com/formati_stampa_digitale.php

il fatto è che i raccoglitori che uso a casa sono tutti 10 x 15 e non voglio cambiarli..

----------

## Onip

prova a ridimensionare il rettangolo tenendo premuto o Ctrl o Alt o Shift . Può darsi che uno di questi mantenga inalterate le proporzioni

----------

## randomaze

 *Onip wrote:*   

> prova a ridimensionare il rettangolo tenendo premuto o Ctrl o Alt o Shift . Può darsi che uno di questi mantenga inalterate le proporzioni

 

O anche a usare i tasti freccia dopo che hai selezionato il rettangolo delle dimensioni volute.

----------

## luigi.malago

Ecco, finalmente ci sono riuscito!

E' colpa mia che non sapevo usare molto The Gimp, ad ogno modo la combinazione

Shift mi fa mantenere le proporzioni (va cliccata dall''inizio...) mentre ridimensiono il rettangolo in fase di crop.

Così riesco a saltare la fase di selezione...

L'unico problema per adesso  che devo ogni volta risettare l'Aspect Ratio.

E devo farlo dopo aver fatt una prima selezione, perché la prima selezione cancella le impostazioni date.

Tra una foto e l'altra non si ricorda delle impostazioni che avevo dato... pazienza... :Wink: 

grazie,

Luigi

----------

## maruscya

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*    ma te l'ha detto il fotografo di far tutto sto lavoro? io quando porto a far stampare le foto, metto tutte le foto sulla card, il fotografo se le carica sul PC e via. Il massimo che faccio io è ritoccarle prima se non mi convincono, tutto qui. Non è che stai facendo un lavoro assurdo pr nulla? 
> 
> Penso di no, vuole soltanto assicurarsi che il risultato sia esattamente come lui vuole, cosa che trovo corretta 

 

Scusa se mi intrometto... ma non ti conviene cambiare fotografo... e usarne uno che stampa in formato 4:3 ??? 

Cosi non tagli le foto e eviti sbattimenti ??  Ho sviluppato circA 1000  foto e non e' ritoccata nessuna !

----------

## randomaze

 *maruscya wrote:*   

> Scusa se mi intrometto... ma non ti conviene cambiare fotografo... e usarne uno che stampa in formato 4:3 ???

 

10x15 non é 4:3.

10x13.33 é 4:3, 11.25x15 é 4:3.

----------

## maruscya

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 10x15 non é 4:3.
> 
> 10x13.33 é 4:3, 11.25x15 é 4:3.

 

Si vero... credevo che il problema fosse solo chi sviluppa che non supporta il formato 4:3 .... Se per qualche motivo deve per forza rispettare  il 10x15 ... allora via di ritocco  :Smile: 

----------

## foxtrout

Ciao a tutti 

,

Quando venite da " noi fotografi " a fare stampare le vostre foto digitali, normalmente non c'è bisogno che interveniate sulla fotografia per ridimensionare 

la dimensione del file o dell' immagine stessa, a questo ci pensa il il software di stampa delle macchine (minilab a laser o led oppure ccd) voi chiedete il formato che sia in proporzione al sensore della vostra fotocamera:

le compatte digitali quasi tutte 4/3 quindi si chiede 10x13 o multiplo

le reflex digitali si chiede il 10x15 o un suo multlipo ( a parte olympus che è 4/3)

i formati che vi hò riportato sono standart.

Naturalmente si è liberi di fare tutte le modifiche che ritenete alle proprie foto, con il nostro amato GIMP, le macchine da laboratorio non avranno problemi a stampare purche richiediate chiaramente il formato di stampa.

Dimenticavo, sono preferiti i formati compressi vedi il jpeg non usate il tiff per la stampa, tanto la differenza non è visibile ad occhio.

 Scusate se sono un pò qt.....

 Buone foto a tutti

----------

## luigi.malago

Cavolo...

non pensavo di essere l'unico ad avere queste paranoie per le foto...!!!

mi fate preoccupare di me stesso.. ..

----------

## randomaze

 *luigi.malago wrote:*   

> Cavolo...
> 
> non pensavo di essere l'unico ad avere queste paranoie per le foto...!!!
> 
> mi fate preoccupare di me stesso.. ..

 

Detto tra noi, se l'album ha giá le tasche in plastica da 10x15 metterci dentro una 10x13 e vederla muoversi ogni volta che giri pagina é decisamente brutto. D'altro canto, una foto con i piedi tagliati o mezza testa é brutta uguale. Fai bene ad avere le paranoie  :Wink: 

Un altra soluzione potrebbe essere quella di comprare una fotocamera 10x15 (quindi una reflex non-olympus) o cercare album 10x13  :Mr. Green: 

foxtrout, visto il tuo lavoro, se decidi di aprire un mini-howto con facili consigli sul come usare gimp per migliorare un pochetto le foto per la stampa penso che nessuno si lamenterá  :Wink: 

----------

## Danilo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> foxtrout, visto il tuo lavoro, se decidi di aprire un mini-howto con facili consigli sul come usare gimp per migliorare un pochetto le foto per la stampa penso che nessuno si lamenterá 

 

Quale lavoro? posti il link?

----------

## randomaze

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Quale lavoro? posti il link?

 

Beh, dall'affermazione Quando venite da " noi fotografi " a fare stampare le vostre foto digitali ho supposto che il suo lavoro sia in uno studio che si occupa di stampe  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Danilo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Danilo wrote:*   Quale lavoro? posti il link? 
> 
> Beh, dall'affermazione Quando venite da " noi fotografi " a fare stampare le vostre foto digitali ho supposto che il suo lavoro sia in uno studio che si occupa di stampe 

 

La gatta frettolosa fece i gattini ciechi...   :Embarassed: 

Avevo leto la tua affermazione "foxtrout, ho visto il tuo lavoro, "  invece di "foxtrout, visto il tuo lavoro, " e pensavo che avesse linkato qualcosa.

Dalle sue caratteristiche personali non risultavano siti internet...

----------

